# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Julho 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2018 às 13:13)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2018 às 19:35)

Possível CT ao largo da América do Norte no UM.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2018 às 19:19)

Semana deve continuar* amena ou abaixo da média* quanto à temperatura. 
Chuva deve continuar a cair sob a forma de aguaceiros no interior ou chuviscos/morrinha no litoral.

Modelos apontam para mais uns 10 dias sem a ISO 20ºC sobre o país, ou seja, estamos perante um cenário de Verão fresco, depois de 3 anos consecutivos com anomalias positivas grandes.


----------



## rokleon (19 Jul 2018 às 17:44)

Modelos a indicarem o tempo sem chuva em território continental na próxima semana. O modelo GFS a dar bastante precipitação convectiva um pouco a Norte dos Açores, daqui a sete dias. Pode 'escapar'!


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jul 2018 às 00:08)

Até pelo menos 7 de Agosto (GFS) continuamos com mais do mais, no máximo aqui teremos 35ºC


----------



## 1337 (23 Jul 2018 às 00:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Até pelo menos 7 de Agosto (GFS) continuamos com mais do mais, no máximo aqui teremos 35ºC


A média deve ser uns 31.5ºC, parabéns por ficares acima da média


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 11:30)

Só falta haver previsões a 10 dias do MetOffice mas também tendo em conta as limitações atuais não vale muito a pena mudar o atual modelo (previsões só até 6 dias).


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2018 às 16:06)

As Essembles andam viradas para a Dorsal Africana, mas neste momento é uma mera ilusão.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2018 às 18:23)

Calor francamente excessivo, se se confirmar 

Felizmente ainda falta muito tempo...


----------



## rmsg (24 Jul 2018 às 18:43)

Previsão para o início de Agosto. Pavoroso, especialmente nas bacias do Sado, Tejo Guadiana e Mondego.


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Jul 2018 às 19:04)

rmsg disse:


> Previsão para o início de Agosto. Pavoroso, especialmente nas bacias do Sado, Tejo Guadiana e Mondego.


nada de anormal para estas zonas....


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2018 às 19:34)

Final de Julho aponta para aproximação das temperaturas para as normais climatológicas. De facto, as previsões apontam para anomalias positivas exatamente com o iniciar de Agosto. Altura mais que habitual para calor elevado, nada de anormal. Muito cuidado é com as florestas e os incêndios.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2018 às 10:09)

Falta ainda muito tempo mas é um bocado irrealista esperar que PT continental passe um verão inteiro sem um qualquer evento de calor significativo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jul 2018 às 11:28)

Irrealista e impensável...

As praia do litoral norte precisam de lestadas!!!





Orion disse:


> Falta ainda muito tempo mas é um bocado irrealista esperar que PT continental passe um verão inteiro sem um qualquer evento de calor significativo.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## blade (25 Jul 2018 às 13:22)

já existe uma grande sintonia entre os modelos 












A temperatura vai subir em flecha nos próximos dias, mas ainda poderá haver alterações nos modelos.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2018 às 14:16)

Só espero que não se confirme ou seja muito atenuado, todos sabemos que temperaturas de 40/45ºc não são nada saudáveis, com consequências terríveis para  as pessoas, animais, atividades etc.... e com um risco extremo de incêndio florestal ( não que as florestas comecem a arder sozinhas com o calor, mas já sabemos "o que a casa gasta" )

Essas temperaturas previstas pelo GFS são o habitual exagero, há uns tempos chegou mesmo a colocar 50ºc em Portugal..


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Jul 2018 às 15:12)

De facto parece que é desta que o Verão vai chegar. Verão sem 40ºC no Alentejo não é Verão 
Ainda assim parece-me que vai ser uma situação passageira (2 a 3 dias no máximo)


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2018 às 15:15)

Os disparates habituais de Verão do GFS. Ainda assim, há quem esteja a desejar estas temperaturas e isso é que me preocupa.
A confirmarem-se esses valores absurdos, (o que me parece pouco provável), vamos passar mais uma vez do 8 ao 80 e isso é tudo menos positivo nesta altura.

Essemble do ECMWF mais brando,


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jul 2018 às 15:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> De facto parece que é desta que o Verão vai chegar. Verão sem 40ºC no Alentejo não é Verão
> Ainda assim parece-me que vai ser uma situação passageira (2 a 3 dias no máximo)


----------



## nelofafe (25 Jul 2018 às 16:58)

criz0r disse:


> Os disparates habituais de Verão do GFS. Ainda assim, há quem esteja a desejar estas temperaturas e isso é que me preocupa.
> A confirmarem-se esses valores absurdos, (o que me parece pouco provável), vamos passar mais uma vez do 8 ao 80 e isso é tudo menos positivo nesta altura.
> 
> Essemble do ECMWF mais brando,



Nos ultimos anos os disparates muitas vezes confirmam-se infelizmente

Por mim está bom assim aqui por Fafe, 30 graus já é demais quanto mais 40.

Hoje no Centro de Saude de Regadas ja estavam preocupados porque com estes picos de calor costumam ter muita gente com problemas

Quem deseja 40 que vá para África lá tem todos os dias

E quem não concordar, olhem paciencia, 40 graus é uma porcaria


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2018 às 17:08)

---






Norte da Europa


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2018 às 18:02)

Espero que sejam apenas exageros do GFS, dada a distância temporal.

Aos 850 hpa iso 24/26 e por vezes  28ºc a pairar sobre Portugal


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2018 às 18:13)

Mais uma dose de forno a cada run,


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jul 2018 às 18:52)

criz0r disse:


> Mais uma dose de forno a cada run,


Aqui está  mais uma vez acredito na lei da compensação! 
Noutros anos em março já havia alguns dias de calor por estes lados,foi passando março abril Maio Junho e julho sem dias relevantes a nível do calor...agora vem ele com a força  toda!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2018 às 19:11)

Meteograma Península Setúbal  






Cidade Setúbal


----------



## nelofafe (25 Jul 2018 às 19:28)

Que é isto?! 

Coruche


----------



## Tonton (25 Jul 2018 às 19:42)

nelofafe disse:


> Que é isto?!
> 
> Coruche



He, he, 45,6ºC, esperemos que seja mesmo desvario!


----------



## PedroGPRO (25 Jul 2018 às 20:30)

O IPMA já se adiantou e já atualizou a tabela do risco de incendio em Portugal , adicionou mais dias e com atualizações frequentes.


----------



## nelofafe (25 Jul 2018 às 22:10)

Estive a analisar os modelos e...

Na minha humilde opinião, claro, sem o desejo de ofender os que pensam diferente - o meu ponto de vista, analisando com um pouco mais de profundidade, sem o intuito de esclarecer tudo, considerando as características de cada um, sem falsa modéstia, eu sinceramente acho que esqueci o que eu ia dizer. ..

Agora a sério vem calor, mas não me parece que chegue a 46 graus como os mapas mostram.


----------



## blade (25 Jul 2018 às 23:49)

Nesta última saída já podemos estar a falar em valores máximos semelhantes aos de 2003 que foi a maior onda de calor de sempre em Portugal


----------



## qwerl (25 Jul 2018 às 23:58)

blade disse:


> Nesta última saída já podemos estar a falar em valores máximos semelhantes aos de 2003 que foi a maior onda de calor de sempre em Portugal



Estava a pensar mesmo nisso, as semelhanças são muitas com 2003, um julho fresco e chuvoso a que se seguiu um Agosto tórrido com uma onda de calor histórica. Até a própria sinótica é semelhante a esse dia.







A atual run a onda de calor é muito prolongada, chegando a tocar mesmo a iso 30º











A corrente de leste não é muito vincada, o que inicialmente poderá poupar o litoral Norte... Veremos o que dizem as próximas saídas


----------



## Tonton (26 Jul 2018 às 00:17)

qwerl disse:


> Estava a pensar mesmo nisso, as semelhanças são muitas com 2003, um julho fresco e chuvoso a que se seguiu um Agosto tórrido com uma onda de calor histórica. Até a própria sinótica é semelhante a esse dia.



É verdade a parecença com 2003 e vamos esperar que, até lá, não se concretize. 
Foi um pavor, estive bem mal, mas houve pior: muitos mortos pelo calor, pelos incêndios, e muita floresta queimada...


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jul 2018 às 00:32)

Tonton disse:


> É verdade a parecença com 2003 e vamos esperar que, até lá, não se concretize.
> Foi um pavor, estive bem mal, mas houve pior: muitos mortos pelo calor, pelos incêndios, e muita floresta queimada...


Concordo , tudo indica que teremos temperaturas altas , o IPMA deve emitir comunicado acerca da onda de calor que vem ai , nao vai ser nada bom para os incêndios , o risco de incendio vai aumentar de alto para extremo .


----------



## rozzo (26 Jul 2018 às 11:02)

Evitem o chat neste tópico sff.

Centremos aqui a informação de cartas, para facilitar o acompanhamento das previsões.
Obrigado!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (26 Jul 2018 às 11:03)

Previsão para Sexta-feira, dia *3 de Agosto de 2018*, com níveis de GeoPotencial muito elevados, aproximando-se mesmo da ordem dos 600 gdm para o litoral e interior Centro e Norte de Portugal Continental:


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jul 2018 às 11:20)




----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 11:27)

PedroGPRO disse:


>



Recomendo que esse modelo, indiano, não seja usado para a criação de expectativas irrealistas. E contra mim também teclo porque esse ciclone traria uma frente para aqui.


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jul 2018 às 11:47)




----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2018 às 13:50)

As saídas operacionais do GFS continuam  extremamente quentes.

Não me recordo de num passado recente ter visto isos tão elevadas ( a chegar aos 28ºc ) 

Aqui mais no Litoral as brisas irão atenuar um pouco o calor, sobretudo quando a lestada se tornar mais fraca.

No interior a história será outra, com isos destas, ventos fracos, muitas regiões passarão e bem dos 40ºc . 

Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2018 às 17:37)

O GFS insiste nos extremos a cada run e mesmo a Essemble não lhe foge muito á regra,











O Europeu começa a atenuar ligeiramente a situação,


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2018 às 17:45)

A saida 12z  do GFS é praticamente igual à anterior, continua a apostar numa onda de calor com características extremas e bastante prolongada.


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 18:16)

Como o GFS está atualmente no mesmo patamar que o GEM...






Apesar de estar relativamente próximo, o GFS pode estar a exagerar o evento (nem que seja só na fase inicial):


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


>



Saída do ECM a contrariar todos, incluindo o proprio ensemble, nao acredito.


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 21:50)

vs






O futuro GFS carrega mais no calor (tardio).


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 21:56)

nelofafe disse:


> Saída do ECM a contrariar todos, incluindo o proprio ensemble, nao acredito.



Mas quais 'todos'?

O GEM não mostra muito calor e o modelo do UkMet ainda só abrange o início do evento.

Excluindo os 4 (GEM, GFS, IFS e UM), os outros modelos ou são (também) temporalmente muito curtos (ex: ICON) ou não são muito eficientes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2018 às 11:15)

Para a posteridade: meteograma de Abrantes (39.48, -8.17).


----------



## PedroGPRO (27 Jul 2018 às 12:00)

*Vamos ter uma depressão a oeste de Marrocos , o que leva à intensificação de uma corrente de leste que vai trazer uma massa de ar quente e seco .



*


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2018 às 14:22)

O GFS continua muito quente.


----------



## PedroGPRO (27 Jul 2018 às 14:24)

Parece que vamos ter dias muito quentes, o GFS continua com cada fornalha....


----------



## RStorm (27 Jul 2018 às 16:36)

O IPMA prevê *39ºC *para o Montijo no dia 2 de Agosto, uma subida de 6ºC em relação ao dia anterior  
Acho que ainda vamos suspirar muito por este dias nublados...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2018 às 19:23)

Por enquanto é isto que o IPMA no diz, não se "alarga" muito Mas também diz que a temperatura estará acima dos valores normais para a época, no final da próxima semana!  Ou seja, a oito dias da dita


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2018 às 19:59)

Saída bastante quente do ECMWF 12z, parece ir atrás do GFS


----------



## PedroGPRO (28 Jul 2018 às 13:55)

Continua sem pouca alteração em termos de temperaturas da onda de calor que se avizinha .


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2018 às 14:14)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jul 2018 às 22:41)

Poeirada com fartura


----------



## blade (29 Jul 2018 às 07:09)

A mais recente saída do GFS mostra + de 10 dias com temperaturas superiores 40ºc e dois dias com 50ºc a menos de 192horas 











Tudo indica que esta onda de calor vai mesmo superar a onda de calor de 2003 ainda deverá haver ajustes sobretudo nos dias finais.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2018 às 07:54)

primeiro teste aos meios de emergência do país...
é evidente que vamos ter condições muito rigorosas de calor e muito baixa humidade.

esta onda de calor tem todas as características das ondas de calor perigosas.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2018 às 10:21)




----------



## João Pedro (29 Jul 2018 às 11:12)

Agreste disse:


> primeiro teste aos meios de emergência do país...
> é evidente que vamos ter condições muito rigorosas de calor e muito baixa humidade.
> 
> esta onda de calor tem todas as características das ondas de calor perigosas.


É para arder tudo o que não ardeu no ano passado logo no início do mês...  Espero, naturalmente, estar enganado, mas confesso que não acredito que se tenha *mesmo* alterado alguma coisa em relação ao ano passado... veremos...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jul 2018 às 11:15)

Orion disse:


>


Este gif dá-me calafrios só de olhar para ele... espero mesmo que isto não se confirme.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2018 às 11:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Este gif dá-me calafrios só de olhar para ele... espero mesmo que isto não se confirme.



A 2º imagem é 'assustadora' mas só representa o significativo aumento de temperatura que ocorrerá. Em termos gerais, o continente deixará de ser a anomalia europeia.








João Pedro disse:


> É para arder tudo o que não ardeu no ano passado logo no início do mês...  Espero, naturalmente, estar enganado, mas confesso que não acredito que se tenha *mesmo* alterado alguma coisa em relação ao ano passado... veremos...



A vegetação está mais resiliente e muita coisa já torrou. Pode haver uma vaga de incêndios e, entre estes, alguns terem mais gravidade mas, pelo menos em teoria, dificilmente se repetirá 2017.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2018 às 11:41)

GEM - vermelho; IFS - Azul; GFS - verde






O GFS operacional mantém uma onda de calor eterna mas a esta distância temporal é pura ficção.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jul 2018 às 13:19)

O ECMWF também mantém até dia 8


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2018 às 13:20)

Há que ver se o calor severo também chega à Madeira para a semana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jul 2018 às 13:22)

Já desceram 7 graus para o fim de semana para aqui 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## nelofafe (29 Jul 2018 às 13:32)

Orion disse:


> GEM - vermelho; IFS - Azul; GFS - verde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orion, esse diagrama, acreditas mesmo nisso?

Nem olho muito para isso mas é fácil de ver que só o GFS está correto nesse diagrama... IFS e GEM sempre abaixo... Até hoje 

Hoje IFS\GEM com 25 e Coruche com 29 no IPMA que é a temperatura do GFS 

Próximos dias prevê o IPMA 31, 32 e 39 para Coruche... Vê as linhas e vais perceber o que digo, nesse diagrama o GEM\IFS estão 3 graus ou mais abaixo da realidade mesmo a curto prazo, GFS muito próximo dos valores do IPMA, algo de errado nesse diagrama 

Esse diagrama dá sempre valores abaixo no IFS\GEM por alguma razão, e mesmo assim o IFS está igual ao GFS dia 4 agora pensem...

Os recordes vão cair, infelizmente, e serão 6 dias de calor extremo (vendo a moyenne GFS no diagrama para um ponto do interior sul constatamos que temos iso perto de 30 durante 6 dias)

Depois logo se vê, espero que fique por aí senão ameaça ser desastroso.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2018 às 14:05)

nelofafe disse:


> Hoje IFS\GEM com 25 e Coruche com 29 no IPMA que é a temperatura do GFS



O IPMA usa o IFS e o AROME na previsão das temperaturas. O 2º é mais apropriado para aferir temperaturas locais.

O IFS e o UM da UkMet são os 2 melhores modelos globais e não são algumas dificuldades em modelar as temperaturas num determinado evento que mudam isso. Não existem modelos infalíveis e mesmo os melhores falharão mais cedo ou mais tarde. O que é interessa é a consistência.

Que o IFS é o melhor modelo é um facto indiscutível mesmo no NCEP. A escolha do GFS paralelo que está disponível ao público esteve envolvido numa grande polémica porque havia gente que prefere o GFS atual (mais falível mas mais rápido) e os defensores de tornar o GFS num modelo mais semelhante ao IFS (de computação mais lenta). Os primeiros ganharam e vai-se ver o resultado. Por agora, o GFS disputa o 3º lugar com o GEM.



nelofafe disse:


> Orion, esse diagrama, acreditas mesmo nisso?



Se te seguires cegamente pelo GFS, o pânico vai ser generalizado no centro-sul. 6h de diferença resultam nisto:







Grande diferença em cidades como Leiria 

Entretanto, da AEMET  http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20180729111518_p53tesp1.pdf


----------



## nelofafe (29 Jul 2018 às 14:31)

@Orion

O ECM faz o mesmo, mudanças radicais também, por vezes..

Mas fez pior que o GFS, ao passar a região do Vale do Tejo de 39 para 44\45 de uma saída para a outra... 

Eu sei que o ECM é melhor que o GFS, mas o GFS a nível de temperatura pelo menos a curto prazo é fiável.

E questiono apenas o facto do IFS e GEM nesse diagrama estarem 3 graus abaixo, ou perto a curto prazo  o GFS está claramente mais acertado a curto prazo, isto porque o GEM\IFS são mais contidos nas temperaturas, sempre mas o GFS mais próximo da realidade, infelizmente para nós neste próximo evento...

Basta ver que o IPMA mesmo com conservadorismo mete mais que o ECM na previsao a 10 dias 

Fica também um exemplo na imagem, do GEM com 29 graus em Coruche hoje (mesmo que gfs e ipma), e nem sequer é temperatura maxima mas sim horaria, logo algo estranho no diagrama não chegar a esse valor...

Há 3\4 dias disse aqui que o GFS não estava muito exagerado, quando ninguém acreditava, e que o ECM estava a contrariar todos, e tinha razão...

Falaram que o GEM competia com o GFS e também não via calor, mas esqueceram-se de ver o ensemble GEM 

Com iso 28\29 mais ou menos, e já não deve mudar, acham que ficamos pelos 41 graus que o GEM vê? Iso 29 e 41 graus apenas? Não me parece mesmo 

Apenas um alerta para este facto, pois o ECM e GEM são sempre conservadores, sendo o GFS normalmente mais proximo da realidade, em temperaturas.

Basta ires por exemplo ao site Windy escolhes ECM e ves a temperatura em Coruche hoje, o ECM ve 26... Daqui a pouco consulta a estaçao e vais ver que o GFS acerta, com bem mais que 26 lá. (O GFS tem 29,4 no meteograma Coruche hoje)

No resto o ECM domina


----------



## Aspvl (29 Jul 2018 às 22:23)

Boa noite! 

Acho estranho como é que ainda ninguém comentou os valores dos índices de CAPE e LI para a semana que vem. Já há alguns dias que têm sido mais ou menos consistentes, principalmente no Interior Norte do país. Nesta run do GFS, então, dispararam mesmo. 

Certo que ainda falta algum tempo, e estes dois índices por si não garantem nada (ainda por cima já está prevista alguma poeira que, com efeito, diminui o potencial para a existência de convecção). Mas convém não esquecer que o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande começou com um relâmpago e situações semelhantes podem acontecer.
Enfim, talvez mais um factor a ter em conta para a semana que se avizinha!


----------



## rozzo (30 Jul 2018 às 12:11)

A situação de facto merece muita atenção.

Por comparação com o dia mais quente já registado em muitas estações (1 Agosto 2003), na verdade os valores de geopotencial são mais elevados, e mesmo a temperatura aos 850hPa ameaça ser mais elevada. Mas isso não quer dizer tudo.
As condições de superfície são um pouco menos "agrestes" que nessa altura, há mais humidade, o solo está menos seco, portanto com menos tendência para aquecimento. Ainda assim, a sinóptica é colossal, e valores na ordem dos 45º parecem garantidos por vários dias em bastantes áreas do interior.

Recordes em zonas mais litorais estão dependentes (como sempre) de particularidades da circulação de superfície. 

Se na 5ª-feira a posição da depressão à superfície (ainda por cima algo "cavada") parece garantir Lestada em todo o lado, e portanto um dia excepcionalmente quente, com muito poucas brisas marítimas, a partir de 6ª, a própria formação de novas depressões de origem térmica irá "baralhar" bastante as previsões em regiões litorais, pois parece-me quase certo que haverão zonas com ventos do quadrante W/SW, e muito mais frescos.

Mas isto são coisas de mesoscala, portanto um dia poderá calhar mais fresco a uns, e no dia a seguir a outros, e voltar a "esturricar" nos mesmos sítios do litoral. Daí alguma indefinição sobre temperaturas em zonas litorais a partir de 6ª/Sábado.  No interior, a situação é muito mais definida. Mas como se vê, a partir de Sábado, o gradiente de pressão é muito menor, e o "pântano barométrico" maior, e muito mais difícil será saber onde poderá haver brisas... Além do mais, ao fim de 2/3 dias já teremos muito mais "calor instalado", a "baralhar" ainda mais as contas.

Deixo algumas cartas a ilustrar então essas pequenas, mas relevantes, circulações de pequena escala à superfície:


*Quinta-Feira *
(muita lestada):







*Sexta-Feira *
(baixa térmica a SW de Lisboa talvez a injectar alguma brisa de SW em Lisboa/Setúbal)







*Sábado* 
(várias baixas mas pouco expressivas, portanto "pântano" e mais indefinição)


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2018 às 15:15)

GEFS:





Como já deve ser do conhecimento geral, o futuro calor é mesmo anómalo.

Ao menos os 50º parecem estar excluídos


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2018 às 21:33)

Poeira para adubar os terrenos portugueses


----------



## Cesar (30 Jul 2018 às 22:11)

Então não era seca a massa de ar que nos vai afetar, se falam em subida do cape.


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2018 às 22:24)

Cesar disse:


> Então não era seca a massa de ar que nos vai afetar, se falam em subida do cape.



Por uma questão de lógica, se a temperatura é estrema, naturalmente que o ar irá ascender, é pura física... ar quente sobe! Embora o ar seja seco, não quer dizer que não suba o Cape. Com isto não quer dizer que se formem obrigatóriamente células... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

